# Mama wo kommen



## Krone1 (30 Mai 2013)




----------



## Punisher (30 Mai 2013)

*Mama, wo kommen die Babys raus?
Na da wo sie auch reinkommen.
Iiiihhh, durch den Hals??*


----------



## Kevin3 (31 Mai 2013)

Haha, Ertappt!


----------



## KMB89 (2 Juni 2013)

Punisher schrieb:


> *Mama, wo kommen die Babys raus?
> Na da wo sie auch reinkommen.
> Iiiihhh, durch den Hals??*



xD der ist gut


----------

